# Would you rather be seen nude from the front or back?



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

By a stranger presumably.

Sorry for the influx of weird questions, I'm just a _really _curious person :no


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Back.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Is this a situation where I don't want the stranger to see me naked at all, or where I want the stranger to see me from my best angle?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Back.

You ask some interesting questions. :con


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

No shy , well am shy but just don't care .


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

Depends, what am I doing with this stranger? What's the context? If I'm trying to avoid exposure then from the back, although there's no way in hell I could be mistaken for anyone else from any angle, what with my height, body build and hairiness.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

It depends on how much I wanted to impress them 
More likely, I would cover my front with my ample hands and back out the door


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

Back, I've been told I have a nice butt so


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

I only say back because if my face is not seen then I can't be recognized as the man whose body looks like dough kneaded on the floor of a barber shop.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

side lol


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Front


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

Back. There's too much going on in the front.


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Front. Always maintain eye contact to assert dominance.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Side.:b


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Front, the back is not as nice.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Any angle would be worst for the people looking than it would be for me.

Not seen naked at all is better for everyone in my case.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

front

My back side is not a pretty sight.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

BACK. because then I wouldnt have to give eye contact and it'd be slightly less embarrassing probably.


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

Back for many reasons lmao


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

front. i don't want strangers sneaking up behind me while naked


----------



## Fey (Nov 4, 2014)

Bird's eye view


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

front, so he can see my abs


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

The back -- it may not be a pretty sight, but neither is the front; however, there are fewer, uh, private properties on the backside.


----------



## Dre12 (Jul 25, 2014)

Depends how cold it is.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Blue Scout said:


> Front. I'm well endowed.


Post penis pics or you're speaking lies.


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

From the front.


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

The backkk


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Corporal Clegg said:


> By a stranger presumably.
> 
> Sorry for the influx of weird questions, I'm just a _really _curious person :no


Would you rather know I'm happy to see you or that I didn't wipe?

(And what is it with people who have wooden legs?)


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Raeden said:


> Post penis pics or you're speaking lies.


:lol

I'm not sure lol. I'm not too ashamed of my body, and naked is naked...I don't see how being seen from the front would be different from the back...:con


----------



## gnomealone (Feb 3, 2013)

Wouldn't matter. I'd be looking at the ceiling or floor anyway. I' d just hope 
I wouldn't have the bad luck to bump into them. I've hit a few sign/lamp posts
Over the years.:|


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

@gnomealone: your username+avatar combo is 10/10


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

Wouldn't care in the slightest


----------



## losthismarbles (Jul 5, 2014)

I voted back but I don't even know. I think it depends on the situation like if I didn't want to be seen naked i would only show my back. If I wanted to be seen naked I would show my front.


----------



## gnomealone (Feb 3, 2013)

probably offline said:


> @*gnomealone*: your username+avatar combo is 10/10


 Thanks, but it's just a selfie and a misspelling of genome...:b


----------



## CoffeeGuy (Sep 23, 2013)

I look better from the front.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

the back. I have a nice butt.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Full frontal


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

I do not like the idea of being seen naked by a stranger.


----------



## Srylance (Apr 20, 2014)

Initial reaction would be the back, but depending on the person, it could be the front, dunno O.0
What's the chances of this happening anyway, i'll worry about it then.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

eveningbat said:


> I do not like the idea of being seen naked by a stranger.


Where is your sense of adventure


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Back. 
I got a nice ***.


----------



## Apathie (Dec 21, 2013)

If i couldn't avoid it, from the back.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Front if I want the person to see me naked. Back if I don't. If they only saw my backside, they wouldn't be able to identify me unless they were a backside expert, which isn't likely.


----------



## FWMY (Feb 1, 2015)

Front. bang bang


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

knightofdespair said:


> Where is your sense of adventure


I prefer positive adventures. Bad adventures like that only mean trouble.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

eveningbat said:


> I prefer positive adventures. Bad adventures like that only mean trouble.


Why is that automatically a bad adventure, though I wouldn't really like anybody seeing me nude so I can see where your coming from :/ probably from the front for me if I had to chose though


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

blue2 said:


> Why is that automatically a bad adventure, though I wouldn't really like anybody seeing me nude so I can see where your coming from :/ probably from the front for me if I had to chose though


Follow me I have a candy.... :haha it's one of the funniest avatar pictures I have ever seen here.  But seriously, it is better to shut the windows to lessen the chances of being seen naked.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

I would rather my mom see my penis but when it's fully erect than when it's small


----------



## Dre12 (Jul 25, 2014)

MobiusX said:


> I would rather my mom see my penis but when it's fully erect than when it's small


Are you a troll Mobuis?


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Dre12 said:


> Are you a troll Mobuis?


no, I am being serious. who else will see me nude? I don't know people and I stay home so the only realistic place I will be seen nude is in my room by my mom since she is the only one who goes in my room. A few times she was very close to catching me jacking off and I had to cover myself before she walked in the room but she knows what I'm doing, I went upstairs later after almost being seen nude and then I just started laughing and she was giggling cause we thought it was funny. I almost saw her nude a few times when she came out of the shower in a towel and she left the door open and I walk in. It's normal. She has even found evidence I left behind of me masturbating so she knows.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

MobiusX said:


> no, I am being serious. who else will see me nude? I don't know people and I stay home so the only realistic place I will be seen nude is in my room by my mom since she is the only one who goes in my room. A few times she was very close to catching me jacking off and I had to cover myself before she walked in the room but she knows what I'm doing, I went upstairs later after almost being seen nude and then I just started laughing and she was giggling cause we thought it was funny. I almost saw her nude a few times when she came out of the shower in a towel and she left the door open and I walk in. It's normal. She has even found evidence I left behind of me masturbating so she knows.


your posts are fantastically frank, honest and un-ashamned,. haha. however I really wouldn't want any family member for see my tinkle... soft or hard haha .

hmm. if clothes had never been invented and to be nude daily all the time everywhere..... then these sorts of threads would never exist. and I bet for sure that peoples perception of nudity, or sexualization of nudity... it would never exist and people wouldnt ever be embarrassed about nudity at all.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

KILOBRAVO said:


> your posts are fantastically frank, honest and un-ashamned,. haha. however I really wouldn't want any family member for see my tinkle... soft or hard haha .
> 
> hmm. if clothes had never been invented and to be nude daily all the time everywhere..... then these sorts of threads would never exist. and I bet for sure that peoples perception of nudity, or sexualization of nudity... it would never exist and people wouldnt ever be embarrassed about nudity at all.


I wonder what her reaction would be if she saw me fully erect though


----------



## Dre12 (Jul 25, 2014)

MobiusX said:


> I wonder what her reaction would be if she saw me fully erect though


You just keep bringing it MobiusX! Surely her reaction would be embarrassment and retreat?


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

None. I look terrible from all angles.


----------



## Saleemaslam (Nov 22, 2014)

Back!


----------



## crossyking (Feb 22, 2015)

Front. I'm packing  lol


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

The front. Preferably with a half chub.


----------

